# Freier Angler



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November

*Freier Angler​*Das nachfolgend Geschriebene ist keine Anleitung, keine Aufforderung, kein Aufhetzen – jeder ist für sich selber verantwortlich...

Ich bin ein freier Angler – was ich persönlich darunter verstehe und wie ich persönlich das handhabe, schlicht das beschreibe ich hier. Darf und soll jeder für sich selber beurteilen und soll, muss und darf auch jeder für sich persönlich handhaben, wie er will.

Als Angler wird man ja von vielen Seiten angefeindet, von manchen belächelt, von manchen auch richtig bekämpft - aber von den meisten eigentlich ignoriert.

So kann man als Angler trotz 16 Landesgesetzen und dazugehörenden Verordnungen, trotz unzähliger Extrabestimmungen von Vereinen, Verbänden und Bewirtschaftern, eigentlich treiben was man will.

Denn auch Kontrollen finden fast immer nur dort statt, wo man leicht kontrollieren kann – etwas abseits ist man schnell in „Sicherheit“.

Der „Jennerwein“ lag mir irgendwie auch immer näher als der bayrische Forstbeamte (sorry für den Ausflug in die Jagd, mein Vater war Jäger, Gleiches zum verdeutlichen gibt’s bei Anglern halt nicht), Autorität akzeptiere ich, wenn sie von Kompetenz kommt, aber nicht, wenn jemand meint, mir von (Ehren)Amts wegen was vorschreiben zu können..

Da war ich schon immer eher renitent als dumpf folgsam, ob bei den Lehrern in der Schule, später bei Chefs (als ich selber noch keiner war ;-)) - und auch meine Eltern hatten es wohl nicht immer leicht mit mir.

Wenn einem die persönliche Freiheit noch etwas wert ist, man Autoritäten qua Amt nicht akzeptiert und Regeln zumindest hinterfragt, bevor man sie (wenn denn als sinnvoll akzeptiert) befolgt, dann bedeutet aber nicht gleich Anarchie – weder im Leben selber, noch beim Angeln, worum es mir hier geht..

Freiheit bedeutet auch immer Verantwortung. Auch beim Angeln, auch wenn man bescheuerte Regeln und Gesetzgebung ignoriert.

Setzt ein Bewirtschafter eine Höchstfangmenge fest, halte ich mich daran – das gehört zum Respekt gegenüber dem Anderen.

Zwingt mich ein Gesetz einen Fisch gegen meinen Willen zu töten, lass ich es – das gehört zum Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur.

Ich „spiele“ nach dem Fang nicht mit dem Fisch – entweder wird er gleich getötet und versorgt, wenn ich ihn mitnehme. Wo hältern erlaubt ist, nutze ich das, ohne Setzkäscher bis zum Rand vollzustopfen, um einen möglichst frischen Fisch mitnehmen zu können. Oder er kommt, wenn ich ihn nicht mitnehmen will oder kann, nach einem evtl. kurzen Erinnerungsfoto – gleich wieder zurück ins Wasser.

Ich nutze keine Methoden oder Köder zum reißen von Fischen, ich will sie mit Köder und Können überlisten und nicht nur aus dem Wasser prügeln.

Dass ich in einem Forellenbach nicht unbedingt mit Wurm angeln muss, dass ich (schon als sparsamer Schwabe) nicht mehr Futter als notwendig einsetze, dass ich keine lebenden Fische als Köder vom einem zum nächsten Gewässer schleppe, das alles sind für mich Selbstverständlichkeiten. 

Wenn aber ein Bewirtschafter Boilies verbietet, such ich mir Auswege wie Frolic oder Pellets, verbietet an anfüttern, nutze ich unbeobachtete Momente – es gibt immer viele Möglichkeiten..

Ich nutze auch keine Reusen oder Ähnliches, max. mal ne Senke für Köfis. Ebensowenig Langleinen oder Dynamit – wer Fische überlisten will, ist Angler.

Wer nur den Sack füllen will (im „Einklang“ mit der Prämisse Angeln nur zur Verwertung), ist halt Fischer oder Angelfischer.

Gesetze, Vereine, Verbände, Wissenschaftler aus ihren Elfenbeintürmchen, spendensammelnde Schützerdinustrie oder sonstwer wollen mir Anderes vorschreiben?

Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege, nicht aus Spaß am Angeln als freier Angler?

Dürfen sie, ist ihr gutes Recht....

Werd ich mich dran halten?

Ich bin ein freier Angler............................................ ..................................

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Schönes "Wort zum Sonntag"!



> Werd ich mich dran halten?
> 
> Ich bin ein freier Angler............................................  ..................................



Das sage ich schon lange; 
man(n) muss seine Nische finden und sie nutzen!
Und nach Möglichkeit sie hier oder anderswo nicht breittreten, um die
"Anderen" davon in Kenntnis zu setzen.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schönes "Wort zum Sonntag"!


War die Stunde länger schlafen heute ;-)


PS:
Und natürlich trete ichs breit wie hier z. B. - ist ja mein Job ;-)


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*



> Und natürlich trete ichs breit wie hier z. B. - ist ja mein Job ;-)


Schon klar, irgendwer muss das ja machen, um etwas zu verändern.
Eine ansich positive, soziale Einstellung! 
Die Frage ist dann nur, in welche Richtung geht diese Veränderung?
Und so wie ich die Strukturen in diesem unserem Land kenne, geht diese Veränderung leider fast immer nach hinten los und tendiert in Richtung noch mehr Verbote und Beschränkungen.
Eben, wenn "schlafende Hunde" erst mal geweckt werden!

Ansonsten kann ich dein Sonntagswort Eins zu Eins für mich übernehmen!
Ebenso kann ich mich an Gesetze und Verordnungen halten, wenn sie denn Sinn machen, bei "Stumpfsinn" bricht dann auch der Jennerwein hervor. 

Jürgen


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich dein Sonntagswort Eins zu Eins für mich übernehmen!
> Ebenso kann ich mich an Gesetze und Verordnungen halten, wenn sie denn Sinn machen, bei "Stumpfsinn" bricht dann auch der Jennerwein hervor.
> 
> Jürgen



Bin ich ganz bei Euch.

Andererseits Frage ich mich ob die Anglerschaft vieles nicht selbst verbockt hat ,das es erst soweit gekommen ist.


Schwachsinnige Gesetzgebung die den Wahnsinn erst ermöglicht,änderung ................eher nicht in sicht.

Über unsere Verbände gibt es ja schon nen extra Tröt.|kopfkrat


----------



## zorra (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Als Grenzangler zu NL bin Ich ein... Freier Angler...die Vorschrifften und Verbote die es dort gibt.. da kann jeder Angler mit leben und schrenkt in keiner Form die Ausübung des Angelns ein...bin froh nicht in D-Land angeln zu müssen...ob sich hier jemals was ändert glaube ich als Altangler nicht...vielleicht schaffen es die Jungen Angler die nach uns kommen was zu bewegen..das werde Ich aber nicht mehr erleben.
gr.zorra


----------



## kalfater (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Man ist solange ein freier Angler, bis man seinen Schein weggenommen bekommt, weil die Gesetzeslage es hergibt. "Freiheit und Verantwortung" ist der Schlüsselsatz in deinem Beitrag, lieber Thomas. Leider brauchen verantwortungslose Angler ein straffes Korsett, damit man ihrer habhaft werden kann. Andere wieder, handeln (in meinen Augen) verantwortlich, obwohl Gesetze und Verordnungen missachtet werden. 

Meinen gesunden Menschenverstand lasse ich mir nicht nehmen, aber Gesetze sind notwendig, obwohl ich mir manchmal wünsche, dass mehr (weise) Angler am Tisch sitzen, wenn Gesetze u. Verord. geschrieben werden.

Petri!


----------



## Mollebulle (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Bin ich auch grundsätzlich "d`accord"  
Jeder Angler mit gesundem Menschenverstand hält sich allein schon deshalb an die "Regeln" dies beim angeln zu beachten gibt.
Und für die Einschränkungen / Verbote gibt`s eben die Vorschriften Gesetze und Verordnungen .....
Und um deren Einhaltung zu Überwachen bedarf es halt auch entsprechender "Kontrollorgane". 
Da muß ich Thomas ganz klar Recht geben, Kompetenz (gepaart mit Fingerspitzengefühl) ist dabei wichtiger als "Möchtegernmoralapostel" mit  "wie auch immer"  erlangen Kontrollbefugnissen, denen es Spaß macht 
Andere zu schikanieren. 
Geangelt wird doch in der Freizeit und wird als Hobby betrieben, man (Frau) ist in der Natur und kann entspannen .. 
So sollte es einfach sein und nur so macht es auch Sinn.....
Petri
Molle


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, was ein *un*freier Angler ist?

Am Ende einer, den das Ehegespons zum Angeln zwingt. Der jede Gräte in der Küche abliefern muss, damit Mutti die Brut durchbringt!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*



kalfater schrieb:


> Leider brauchen verantwortungslose Angler ein straffes Korsett, damit man ihrer habhaft werden kann.


Ist in meinen Augen ein Trugschluss:
Mehr (vor allem so sinnlose Regeln) produzieren keine "besseren" Angler (im Sinne von wem auch immer), sondern zuerst mal mehr Regelverstöße.

Denn je mehr (vor allem sinnfreie) Regeln es gibt, desto mehr wird natürlich dagegen verstossen..

Auch wenn der obrigkeitshörige Bürokrateutonenmichel immer meint, mehr Gesetze und Regeln machen bessere Menschen:
War noch nie so...

Nur bessere Schlupflochsucher.....

Einfache, klare Regeln, die jeder verstehen und einhalten kann (und dann auch will - von den nie auszurottenden schwarzen Schafen abgesehen) und die dann auch kontrolliert werden, so wird ein Schuh draus...

Und bis dahin nehme ich persönlich mir das Recht raus, freier Angler zu sein - im Sinne freier, persönlicher Entscheidung bei Regel- und Gesetzeseinhaltung..


----------



## Purist (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Ohne Gesetze keine Freiheit, zumindest in einem Land, in dem Landstriche mit 75 Menschen auf einem Quadratkilometer schon als gering besiedelt gelten. 
Wer nur etwas Ahnung von natürlichen biologischen Ressourcen hat, der kann gewiss nachvollziehen, warum man hier vielerorts nur 1kg Speisepilze zum Eigengebrauch sammeln darf.. Die Natur hat viel zu bieten, aber schon lange nicht mehr genug für alle.

Mögen einige Gesetze auch Murks sein, manch eine Vorschrift gezielte Gängelung unliebsamer Kollegen oder Nutzer, im Kern haben wir auch in Deutschland noch erstaunliche Freiheiten, obwohl die Rechte dazu in Jahrhunderten der Kleinstaaterei gewachsen sind.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Ich sehe mich auch als einen freien Angler, der selbst entscheidet. 

Zwangsabtötung des gesunden Menschenverstands und sklavisches Befolgen von irrationalem Vollblödsinn sind mir zutiefst zuwider.

Insbesondere, wenn ich schon anhand der "Formulierung" von Regeln den starken Eindruck gewinne, dass der Formulierer weder logisch/komplex denken noch auf 0,5 zählen kann.

Wenn der von mir Befolgung erwartet, soll er sich gefälligst erstmal klar verständlich ausdrücken. Andernfalls soll er einfach sandeln gehen und in seinem amöboiden Hirn kramen. Vielleicht findet er dort ja was.

Insofern gilt für mich persönlich: Was keiner weiß, macht keinen heiß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Hallo, Bruder im Geiste ...
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

An der Stelle lässt sich auch Matze Koch zitieren: "Immer flexibel bleiben!"


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn einem womöglich irgendwann noch die zu tragenden Sockenfarben nebst ausgeatmeter CO2-Menge vorgeschrieben werden.

Und das dann womöglich so, dass man gar nicht erst identifizieren kann, welche Farben und welches Lungenvolumen denn nun zweifelsfrei legal sind.

Von daher: Schwachsinn + Schwallhalla = fuck off.

Von mir aus können sich amateurhafte Strickdreher an ihren Drehstricken erhängen. Ich schneid die Dinger einfach durch.

Je amöboider der Gegner, desto einfacher geht das. Reindrückwütige Einzeller sind recht leicht umschiffbar, wenn man sich etwas Mühe gibt. 

Denn die können nicht strategisch denken (da hört's bereits bei Primitiv"taktik" wie lächerlichem Daheimvonnerollennudelholzaufdiefressebekomm-Kompensationsmachtmenschengelaber auf) und sind in ihrer Wesensgesamtheit recht schnell erfassbar.

Da müssen zumeist nur ein paar wenige Parameter analysiert werden, damit man zumindest größtenteils seine Ruhe hat bzw. bekommt. 

Wenn man deren "Schema F" mal durchschaut hat, weiß man zumindest größtenteils, woran man ist. 

Es gilt lediglich, die individuelle Dauer(lebens/geier)leier von solch reitenden Leichen zu erfassen. Die bewegen sich immer in einem selbst gesteckten und nicht sonderlich weiten Rahmen, den sie die nächsten 300 Jahre nicht verlassen können. 

Haben stets ihren eigenen (gehirnlich-oberflächlichen) Sarg gezimmert und kommen da nicht mehr raus. Horizont von Holzseitenwand zu Holzseitenwand bzw. Deckel (in besonders heftigen Fällen [= Hardcore-Sarkophagler] ist der Shit aus Granit).

Reagieren daher immer auf dieselben Trigger-(Schwell-)Werte (welche es darum zu identifizieren gilt). 

Genau das ist ihre Schwäche, die sie zu Marionetten ihrer selbst macht. Ohne, dass dies ihnen selbst bewusst wäre (genau das ist ja der Witz an der Sache).

Daher: 

Genau hingucken/-hören, dann 1+1 zusammenzählen, die absolute "Zuheißgrenze" definieren und gezielt bzw. möglichst subtil vorgehen.

Dazu braucht's keinerlei seltsame Superheldenfähigkeiten, das kann IMO echt jeder. Er muss nur wissen, wie.

Kurz: 

Individuelle "situational awareness" (= multidimensionale Erfassung/Einordnung in Verbindung mit gewissem Abstraktionsvermögen, idealerweise natürlich auch unmittelbar/spontan in Echtzeit bei vorab unerwarteten Lagen) plus Klappe halten. 

Reicht (zuallermeist) für eine möglichst effektive Umsetzung des Willens zum Widerstand am Wasser.

DAS wären somit meine "Umgehungstipps" für "ungehorsame" Angler.

Pauschalrezepte gibt's da halt nicht. Denn trotz vieler Gemeinsamkeiten gilt immer noch: Jeder Depp ist (bzw. tickt) anders.

Solange man es jedoch nicht mit überdurchschnittlich intelligenten Monsterkonditions-Psychopathen zu tun hat (denn die sind zweifellos durch, aber garantiert keine Deppen), bedeutet das in den allermeisten Fällen einen recht geringen Energieaufwand.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Für mich heißt freies Angeln keinem Verein beizuwohnen und auf Gewässern zu angeln ohne stark reglementiert zu werden. 

LG aus MV
|wavey:


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Für mich fängt Freiheit (nicht nur beim Angeln) in der eigenen Rübe an.


----------



## Matthias_R (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Hm. Ich fühe mich auch als Freier Angler. Ich würde mir blöd und unfrei vorkommen, wenn ich (wie in Holland wohl geboten) Hechte nicht entnehmen dürfte. Wenn ich den Viechern schon auf den Pelz rücke, dann soll es einen Sinn haben. Das heißt nicht, dass ich alles abknüppel. Aber was mir schmecken kann, und in meine Pfanne passt, kommt mit. Die Enscheidung darüber fälle ich, vor Ort (unter Beachtung der Schonmaße und Schonzeiten). Was nicht zu entnehmen ist, beangle ich nicht gezielt. Ich entnehme, was ich verbrauchen möchte. Das sind nicht viele Hechte im Jahr, aber der eine oder andere soll es schon sein. 
Ich habe viel Freude an der Angelei. Und möchte mir von keinem moralisch höherstehenden verbieten lassen, Fische mitzunehmen oder Fische zurückzusetzen. 
Was ich für wichtig halte, sind ein paar Spielregeln der Waidgerechtigkeit. Also, kein gezieltes Reißen, und schnelles und schonendes Versorgen des Fanges, sei es kurz eins überbraten, oder schnell und schonend zurück. 
Widerlich empfinde ich es, wenn der Fang einfach im Eimer verreckt. 
Inakzeptabel ist der Saustall, den viele hinterlassen. Insbesondere alte Futtertüten, und Schnurreste. 
Man soll es dem Angelplatz nicht ansehen, dass ich da war. 
Ich bin ein freier Angler. Ich bin für nachhaltigen Genuß. Am Wasser, und auf dem Teller.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Richtig. Freiheit(liches Denken) hat gar nichts mit willkürlichem Megaassi-No-Limits-Ausleben oder rücksichtslosem Rumsintfluten zu tun.

Sowas bezeichne ich als Missbrauch von Freiheit (a.k.a. Finger darreichen, Arm ausreißen bzw. zugedrückte Augen ausstechen).


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

wir nehmen uns freiheiten, ansonsten liegen wir alle an der kette.
wird den meisten spätestens morgen früh beim klingeln des weckers einleuchten.


ist ein doppeltrööt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308559


----------



## Nevisthebrave (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*



Jose schrieb:


> wir nehmen uns freiheiten, ansonsten liegen wir alle an der kette.
> wird den meisten spätestens morgen früh beim klingeln des weckers einleuchten.
> 
> 
> ...


naja, hier gehts ja um freie Angler
und nicht um freie Menschen|wavey:


----------



## renrök (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...im Sinne freier, persönlicher Entscheidung bei Regel- und Gesetzeseinhaltung..



Genau: Gesetze gelten NUR für die anderen, wenn sie in meine Rechte eingreifen#d
Selten so einen Mist gelesen.
Meld mich hier ab!


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*



fjordconner schrieb:


> Genau: Gesetze gelten NUR für die anderen, wenn sie in meine Rechte eingreifen#d
> Selten so einen Mist gelesen.
> Meld mich hier ab!



ich sehe nicht, was du bei thomas' post herausliest. 
kann deine reaktion nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Ich auch nicht - aber wenn ihm das zu viel war (was auch immer) und er gehen will, ists halt so..

Wir zwingen ja niemand, sich im Forum zu beteiligen.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (26. Oktober 2015)

Finde es manchmal schlimm wie an manchen Vereinsgewässern versucht wird alle Angler in eine Struktur zu pressen. 
Wer nicht genau so fischt wie manche "Klugköpfe" es sich vorstellen wird so lange krumm angesehen, bis diese sich wundern warum der "Neue" da stets zügig etwas fängt und Sie nicht.

Sehr wichtig ist es als Angler oder Jäger ein sehr gutes Aussenbild zu geben.
Nach aussen hin muss heutzutage einfach ein perfektes Bild gegeben werden.
Da gibt es kein "Ich esse ja gar keinen Fisch", "Oh ich bin Veganer", "Ich schmeiss die eh wieder alle rein", "Schmeisse die Innereien wieder ins Wasser", "Habe den Kormoran das das 3,5oz drauf gepfeffert" und was man so alles oft zu hören bekommt. 
Das ist ein enormes Futter für die Gegner der Fischer / Angler.


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht - aber wenn ihm das zu viel war (was auch immer) und er gehen will, ists halt so..
> 
> Wir zwingen ja niemand, sich im Forum zu beteiligen.


ja gut, ein bissken kann ich ihn schon verstehen.
tu schlechtes und schweige darüber wäre glaub ich doch sinnvoller.
oder eben gleiches recht für alle?
halt doch überall ein auge zudrücken, z.b. auch wenn der fünf cm zu kurze geratene in die tasche wandert, mehr als die erlaubte anzahl fisch ebenfalls, mit wurm auf forelle gehen, mit mehr ruten als erlaubt angeln, den köderfisch nicht abschlagen, usw.?

also wirklich jedem angler ausnahmslos seine ganz persönliche freiheit zugestehen?


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Hallo exil-dithschi,

ich sehe das in etwa wie Du. Bei jeder der von Dir aufgeführten "Verfehlungen" fliegt man bei uns hochkantig aus dem Verein und das mit Recht und hinterher ist das Gejammer groß. Ich kann diese Verfehlungen (bis vielleicht auf den Köderfisch) auch nicht tolerieren, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob Thomas das gemeint hat.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## cxppx19xx (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*



Jose schrieb:


> wir nehmen uns freiheiten, ansonsten liegen wir alle an der kette.
> wird den meisten spätestens morgen früh beim klingeln des weckers einleuchten.
> 
> 
> ...




Wir können auch folgenden Thread nehmen , passt doch eigentlich alles zusammen :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272027&highlight=Spassangler

Damals wurde sogar eine Signatur geschaffen und dann verworfen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo exil-dithschi,
> 
> ich sehe das in etwa wie Du. Bei jeder der von Dir aufgeführten "Verfehlungen" fliegt man bei uns hochkantig aus dem Verein und das mit Recht und hinterher ist das Gejammer groß. Ich kann diese Verfehlungen (bis vielleicht auf den Köderfisch) auch nicht tolerieren, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob Thomas das gemeint hat.



ich denke auch eher nicht, aber du kannst dir ja nicht nur die eigenen verfehlungen schön reden und bei anderen sachen den zeigefinger heben, deshalb meine nachfrage.

richtig frei bist du als angler im grunde ja nur, wenn du ein eigenes gewässer zur verfügung hast, oder irgendwo ein kleinod entdeckt hast in dem du angeln kannst und dem besitzer der pfütze es wurscht ist was du da veranstaltest.

sobald du einem verein und somit einem verband angehörst gibt´s regeln, die gelten für alle.
wie konsequent die umgesetzt werden liegt erst mal an einem selber und zum anderen an den kontrollen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Verfehlungen (bis vielleicht auf den Köderfisch) auch nicht tolerieren, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob Thomas das gemeint hat.



Davon steht ja auch nix in Thomas'
Eingangspost [emoji6]


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Hallo RuhrfischerPG,

richtig, aber man weiss ja nicht, was der Einzelne herausliest bzw. hineininterpretiert.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Philosophieren ist doch immer super und in der Regel immer produktiv.
Wer nicht mit einer Philosophie einer Person umgehen kann sollte sich besser raus halten; In der Kausalität könnten Sie das Problem sein. Gerade unterschiedliche Ansichten bringen wieder Stoff um neue Ansätze zu suchen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> richtig, aber man weiss ja nicht, was der Einzelne herausliest bzw. hineininterpretiert.



Ich sehe Thomas' Post als einen Augenzwinkernden Appell.

5e gerade sein zu lassen, schliesst Vernunft- und Verantwortungs-
volles Handeln ja nicht automatisch aus..im Gegenteil.


----------



## Promachos (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Freier Angler*

Hallo zusammen!

Das ist ein sehr schönes Thema, über das man bestimmt trefflich streiten kann.
Ich stell mir gerade vor, was wäre, wenn alle Angler in D die gleiche Einstellung wie z.B. Thomas und Pirschhirsch [edit by Admin - Nettiquette] hätten.

Gruß Promachos


----------

